
Ask HN: Which libs will get you closest to the VueJS model on Android/Kotlin? - m_fayer
I&#x27;m in love with the client-side model that you get with VueJS + VueX + TypeScript. I also need to work in native Android land (Java, Kotlin, Xamarin are all options), and want to get as close as I can to the VueJS feel there. I&#x27;m open to somewhat esoteric solutions that don&#x27;t do things the &quot;Google way,&quot; which I don&#x27;t value very highly anyway.
======
ghuntley
ReactiveUI & Xamarin:
[https://reactiveui.net/concepts](https://reactiveui.net/concepts)

------
miguelrochefort
React Native or Xamarin Forms.

